# Air Fried Catfish



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

*Air Fried Catfish*


Got some Store Bought Breading Mix to try.
Never bought any before—Always mixed our own.
Figured it had to be good, from Louisiana, the land of Saints, Gators & Cottonmouths (And Plenty of Fish).

So My Breading Machine (AKA Mrs Bear) got to work on breading this Catty Fillet.
She used Egg, which wasn’t in the instructions, but it was still plenty tasty.
Next time I’ll cut the Fillet in half, as it was kinda hard for her to handle when the Fish was twice as big as the plate used for Breading.
So She breaded it for me & put it in the Fridge for a few hours, with a little Old Bay on each side.

Then I took it out & put it in my Crisper Basket.
Then into the Air Fryer, second position, with the Baking Pan in the bottom position, to catch drips & crumbs.
I set it @ 400° for 30 minutes, so I can check it at 22 minutes (on pause).
I checked at 22 minutes, and it was done, so I removed it at that point.
I added some Spanish Rice & a Red Beet Pickled Egg.

This was a Great meal for the Bear to eat all alone, but that’s why a pack of 4 frozen Fillets lasts me so long.

Thanks again for stopping by,

Bear


Had to try some Store bought Breading Mix, for a change:







My Breading Machine Struggling a Bit.  I should have cut the fillet in half when it's twice as big as the Plate:






Got her Breaded & into the Fridge, with a little Old Bay:






A few hours later, into the Crisper Basket:






In we go @ 400°:






Removed after 22 Minutes:






Plated with some Spanish Rice & a Pickled Red Beet Egg:


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2020)

Yumm! I love catfish. Ive used that breading before . its pretty good stuff. And again with the beet eggs. Lol. I really need to get a jar of them going here soon. Your killing me with those.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 11, 2020)

That looks great, love me some fried catfish!!  Bear, what'd you think of the batter?  We use another one, but I believe it's similar in texture and flavor.  try mixing 1/3 cornmeal to that mix and it gives it even better texture.  I've also been doing a mustard/beer batter (instead of the egg wash).  I just pour out a little mustard, and add cold beer until I get the right consistency.  Something about the bubbles in the beer...magical.

Big LIKE!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2020)

I need to try fish in the air fryer . That's a great looking meal , nice portion of fish , and another top shelf breading job .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Awesome love the cat fish on the top of my fish list.

Warren


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 11, 2020)

I love catfish. The only thing missing is okra! Excellent job!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

That's a fine looking fillet Bear, goes perfect with that rice! I never seen a red beet egg before, tho I do like pickled beets. Like, RAY


----------



## normanaj (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks awesome.
Gotta love the airfryer.I do a lot of flounder in mine..Truly love the idea of eliminating all that oil.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks good Bear! I use that breading as well on Cod and Haddock.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 11, 2020)

Fine looking feelaay 'o catfee there Bear! Looks like you've got that air fryer think figured out!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2020)

looks great bear, never seen a bear yet who doesn't like their fish!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 11, 2020)

Great looking catfish Bear.  Just need some Hush Puppies.

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Yumm! I love catfish. Ive used that breading before . its pretty good stuff. And again with the beet eggs. Lol. I really need to get a jar of them going here soon. Your killing me with those.



Thank You Travis!!

Bear




73saint said:


> That looks great, love me some fried catfish!!  Bear, what'd you think of the batter?  We use another one, but I believe it's similar in texture and flavor.  try mixing 1/3 cornmeal to that mix and it gives it even better texture.  I've also been doing a mustard/beer batter (instead of the egg wash).  I just pour out a little mustard, and add cold beer until I get the right consistency.  Something about the bubbles in the beer...magical.
> 
> Big LIKE!



Thank You Saint!!
That Mustard Beer batter sounds interesting.  Is that just for the wet part, and then you use the Breading on that?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Feb 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Travis!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Bear, yes, I dredge in the beer/mustard batter then into the cormeal/fish fry mix.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

Mmmm Catfish    Nice Job Bear  Looks Tasty 

Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

I love catfish!!  Looking forward to the weather changing so I can catch a mess. Whole meal looks great Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks great. That breading is kinda my go-to when doing up some walleye.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks good Bear!
Like!!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 11, 2020)

I can hear the catfish  puuurrrrriiinnnggg!   It's gotta be good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I need to try fish in the air fryer . That's a great looking meal , nice portion of fish , and another top shelf breading job .



Thank You Rich!!
Yes, definitely give it a try. I think you'll find it to be as good as the AirFryer makes Chicken!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome love the cat fish on the top of my fish list.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Catties have been my #1 Eating fish since I was Knee high to a PA Black Bear.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> I love catfish. The only thing missing is okra! Excellent job!



Thank You!!
I don't think that grows in the North.   

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine looking fillet Bear, goes perfect with that rice! I never seen a red beet egg before, tho I do like pickled beets. Like, RAY



Thank You Ray!!
When your beets are all gone, save the juice & throw some Hardboiled Eggs in for a week or more.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Looks awesome.
> Gotta love the airfryer.I do a lot of flounder in mine..Truly love the idea of eliminating all that oil.



Thank You Norm!!
Yup--I agree!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Looks good Bear! I use that breading as well on Cod and Haddock.



Thank You Steve!!
I just got a few pounds of Haddock---We'll see.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 12, 2020)

Great looking catfish !!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2020)

browneyesvictim said:


> Fine looking feelaay 'o catfee there Bear! Looks like you've got that air fryer think figured out!



Thank You Victim!!!
This Air Fryer is getting to be my Buddy!!
And Thank You for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> looks great bear, never seen a bear yet who doesn't like their fish!



Thank You Jim!!
You got that right!!
Fish is Great Bear Bait!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking catfish Bear.  Just need some Hush Puppies.
> 
> Dave



Thank You Dave!!

Bear




gary s said:


> Mmmm Catfish    Nice Job Bear  Looks Tasty
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I love catfish!!  Looking forward to the weather changing so I can catch a mess. Whole meal looks great Bear



Thank You Jcam!!!
We always used to hit Catties hard in Early Spring, because they are best eating when caught in spring, in the cold clear water.
We also hammered the Suckers in Spring, because that's when they were loaded with Roe. Yummm!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks great. That breading is kinda my go-to when doing up some walleye.



Thank You Rider!!
Haven't had Walleye in years.
They're few & far between around here!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good Bear!
> Like!!



Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2020)

cmayna said:


> I can hear the catfish  puuurrrrriiinnnggg!   It's gotta be good.




Thank You Craig!!
You just brought back some memories; I remember seeing catfish walk if you miss the bucket, and I also used to hear them talk.

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2020)

MMMMMMM...MMMMMMM!!!!Looks Amazing Bear! Gotta get me some!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Great looking catfish !!




Thank You Mike!!
Love My Catties!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

smokingohiobutcher said:


> MMMMMMM...MMMMMMM!!!!Looks Amazing Bear! Gotta get me some!!!



Thank You SOB !!
And Great to see you!!

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty bear!  I love a nice catfish filet!

ps I’m excited as I just got my first air fryer....but I’m using it for drying wood and curing stabilized knife scales......what am thinking...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Looks pretty tasty bear!  I love a nice catfish filet!
> 
> ps I’m excited as I just got my first air fryer....but I’m using it for drying wood and curing stabilized knife scales......what am thinking...




Thank You Civil!!
I Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

